# Feeding Canned Tuna & Fish



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone feed their dogs this? I was opening a pouch of Tuna today and Marley was going crazy wanting some, I don't knwo why as he has never had it before, so I gave him a little and he ate it all.

I was thinking about using it as a kibble topping for him once or twice a week, is there any problem feeding him this?

He gets his cod fillet poached in milk as a saturday night treat and loves that too, he starts whining for it as soon as he smells me cooking it! So I am hoping that feeding him this is also ok?

Thanks!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Piper LOVES her tuna. I get the kind with oil. She also goes nuts over sardines in the tomato sauce.
I make it last 2 or 3 meals.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuna, sardines, whole raw mackeral sometimes. And I always share my salmon


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I have never given mine tuna, but I have given them canned sardines and canned mackerel. They love it 


Mine also get whole fish (usually mackerel)... they eat them head first and they LOVE that too!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

i fink dat i heered da toona. i fink dat yoo shudint eet dis. i fink yoo hassa sendie dis too da buddy dameedeeatalee.

da buddy
22 temparal da lane
tiwan
naxt too da seben eleben
tern lept

fank yoo

dis is da buddy


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Helo da buddy dis is da Tacos and da Zalzas i gotz zardines desterday lubbed dem.i willz zendz u allz of myz tuna. 
Diz haz beemz a mezzagas frum da Tacos and da Zalzas
P.S This Post is From Jerseygirls daughter.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> dis is da buddy
> 
> i fink dat i heered da toona. i fink dat yoo shudint eet dis. i fink yoo hassa sendie dis too da buddy dameedeeatalee.
> 
> ...


LOL !!! Leave it to Buddy to find the toona


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jerseygirl said:


> Helo da buddy dis is da Tacos and da Zalzas i gotz zardines desterday lubbed dem.i willz zendz u allz of myz tuna.
> Diz haz beemz a mezzagas frum da Tacos and da Zalzas
> P.S This Post is From Jerseygirls daughter.


fank yoo...fank yoo bout dis. i fink yer mi noo pren. kan yoo gow da dawgie shat pwase n den tawkie too da buddy eberidayz?
i lob yoo cuz yer mi noo guud pren

dis is da buddy


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I have given raw sardines but just a word of advice-I would rinse all the tuna and other fish out in water to help get some of the salt off. I soak the fish in water for about 5 minutes and then rinse them off again before feeding.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> fank yoo...fank yoo bout dis. i fink yer mi noo pren. kan yoo gow da dawgie shat pwase n den tawkie too da buddy eberidayz?
> i lob yoo cuz yer mi noo guud pren
> 
> dis is da buddy


We woold wub do cum an tawlk to u da buddy dis waz a mezzzage Frum Da Tacos And Da Zalzas

P.S This Post is From Jerseygirls daughter.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

Tacos And Da Zalzas. sea yoo dere mi prendz

dis is da buddy


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i give tuna and sardines from can occasionally.You can find low sodium ones.Be sure it's no salt in it.Mine go crazy for that.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

mybuddy said:


> dis is da buddy
> 
> i fink dat i heered da toona. i fink dat yoo shudint eet dis. i fink yoo hassa sendie dis too da buddy dameedeeatalee.
> 
> ...


Dis is da Marley!

Buddy, when mi Mummee goez to do da shoppinks fur noo shooz I will sneek in da fwidge an stealed sum toona an poot it in a box and sendie it to yoo, k?

But its a vewwy long way frum mi howse to ur howse.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I use the canned tuna in water to make tuna fudge and they go nuts for it


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't give mine tuna, but I do give them salmon and sardines... they love it.


----------

